# Comparaison en script shell



## Da21 (30 Décembre 2004)

Comment puis je comparer deux chaines de caractères en script shell 
je pensais au depart a : if [$chaine == $chaine2] .... fi


----------



## molgow (30 Décembre 2004)

Quelques idées...
  Et avec = au lieu de == ?
  Et/ou peut-être : _"$chaine" = "$chaine2"_  (donc avec le guillemets)


----------



## Da21 (30 Décembre 2004)

bah même avec "$var"= ou == `echo"lol" ` 
nan j'ai testé pas mal de solution mais j 'ai toujours un message d'erreur


----------

